# NSAIDs and Constipation



## Guest (Jun 16, 2004)

I was trying to find a site that mentioned side effects of taking NSAIDs (such as Advil). In my research I came across this site: http://www.spineuniverse.com/displayarticl...rticle2032.html It says:The most frequently-reported side effects of NSAIDs are gastrointestinal symptoms, such as: - Gas - Feeling bloated - Heartburn - Stomach pain - Nausea - Vomiting - Diarrhea and/or constipation These side effects can generally be relieved by taking the drug with adequate amounts of food. If the symptoms continue, the NSAID may need to be stopped. You should contact your health care provider if the symptoms listed above do not stop after a few days of taking the NSAID with food. I'm beginning to wonder if part of my IBS problem is from the cumulative effect of taking Advil. I also remember seeing somewhere, although I can't find it at the moment, that a lesser side effect of continued NSAID use was sympathetic joint pain (which I am experiencing). I'm thinking about going to enteric aspirin. Aspirin has at least been around a long time. I'm beginning to wonder about other medications. Comments, anyone?


----------



## ohpoohey (Jun 18, 2004)

Hmm,I take at least one dose of tylonol a day and one of Aleve a couple times a week. I wonder if this could be contributing to our problem? What exactly is a NSAID? Maybe good ole aspirian is another way to combat this rotten C stuff. Good luck with your experimentation.


----------



## wieckowskic (Oct 15, 2002)

I am so glad you sent this message. I had posted about 2 months ago saying that I experience more constipation problems whenever I take Motrin or Tylenol. No one responded to my post so I am very glad to see that I am not the only one who has trouble with over the counter pain relievers.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Basically, most OTC pain relievers are NSAIDs. However, tylenol (acetaminophen) is not. Aleve, Advil, and Aspirin are.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Look my signature,NSAIDs was my first attack and yes my G.I. symptoms have never goes AWAY.I told that to my doctor but no comment.Nexium is a drug who MAY help against the NSAID side effect.I think to try it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The Nsaids who "create" my IBS wasn't an OTC.


----------

